# General > RSS Feeds >  PFK RSS Feed: How to set up a lake in your living room  for £150!

## AquaticQuotient.com

George Farmer creates a heavily planted biotope tank from Lake Inlé in Myanmar. And it doesn't cost the earth to set up.

More...

** This thread is an item from Practical Fishkeeping Magazine website's RSS feed, brought to you by courtesy of AQ's RSS Feed Poster Robot. **

----------

